
Rising Tides Will Sink Global Order - howard941
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/12/20/rising-tides-will-sink-global-order-climate-change/
======
hirundo
A little balance:

> Identifying a potential human fingerprint on recent sea level rise is
> confounded by the large magnitude of natural internal variability associated
> with ocean circulation patterns. There is not yet convincing evidence of a
> fingerprint on sea level rise associated with human-caused global warming.

[https://judithcurry.com/2018/11/27/special-report-on-sea-
lev...](https://judithcurry.com/2018/11/27/special-report-on-sea-level-rise/)

